
Re-Imagining LinkedIn: How to Fix an Outdated Underlying Philosophy of Work - sandmandr
https://dtank.co/reimagining-linkedin
======
crmrc114
I am not going to be putting projects I work on or internal details covered by
NDA on any platform. Short of someone doing their own thing and selling their
own services I think most people would be in the same boat as me.

Titles convey some data- but a CV is just a glimpse at someone. I don't ever
want to put even more data out there. The author suggests way to much
engagement for my taste. LinkedIn is a network I use a couple of times a year,
tops. It has landed me four jobs in the time it has been around. I don't think
its design is "outdated" by any stretch.

